
The Phix Programming Language - peter_d_sherman
http://phix.x10.mx/index.php
======
peter_d_sherman
Notes:

Self compiling.

Source code is here:

[https://bitbucket.org/petelomax/phix/src/default/](https://bitbucket.org/petelomax/phix/src/default/)

Or here:

[https://github.com/petelomax/Phix](https://github.com/petelomax/Phix)

------
brudgers
recently,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22654250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22654250)

